# How about some Scotch?



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I have decided to start a member's journal about my horse-filled adventures with Butterscotch. I'll update as often as I have something to actually update with, lol. Here's a little profile of my boy.

*NAME: *Butterscotch
*NICKNAME(s): *Scotch, Butterball, Bub
*AGE: *8 years
*BREED: *Paint Horse
*REG.?: *No
*GOALS: *To become a good horse under the saddle (or lack thereof), and possibly my little jumpin' partner. Hopes 'n dreams.  Maybe, just maybe, Eventing will keep him occupied.
​


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

_*The Good & the Bad }}

*_I called a woman (we'll call her "G") about the property she's offered to let me board on. So far it sounds positive. She has to confirm with a guy (dunno if he's her hubby) that I can keep Scotch there. I have to call her Friday to find out, and she said she'd try to help me get him to the new 48 acre pasture. There will be 3 other geldings - her two and her friend's one. I've met this woman before and she always gushes about her horses and how much affection the give. Makes me smile.

However, H (my papa's friend), is still trying to get me to believe my horse belongs in _his_ pasture. He screwed me out of boarding my horse their originally, but now he's offering to widen the pasture and let my horse stay with two other horses, whose own I do not know, nor do I have any indication to believe these horses are safe.

I also discovered _after_ being screwed over, that he expected me to let my horse live off of the pond water. _Wait, wait, wait... WHAT?!_ No, idiot! My horse needs _fresh_ water, too. He likes to swim in anything, but drink clean water. Trust me, I watched him when we swam in the lake. He drank a few sips from it once on a 2 hour ride. He spent all the rest of the time splashing water up onto me... and it was cold outside. Yes.

Urgh. And when I told papa, he said, "Well, we talked about it yesterday and he said he understood." Yeah, well obviously he also understands that he wants your money on top of the free/extra cheap food and meat he gets from you.

Anyway, the real bad news is that I went out to see him today. He's still tormented by the horrid amount of ticks, scratches from thorns, is starting to show a little rib, and has something going on with his right eye. 

More good news: I've officially got the OK to call the vet if it appears to be a more serious situation when I see him tomorrow morning. I've also got some money to buy a good bag of feed, and I'll be using my boyfriend's saline solution to clean out his eye as well as I can. 

And this is where I give a really big sigh. I expected Roger to show his "horsemanship" and do what he told me he would do for me. I helped him. I bought something to heal his mare's galls caused by his stupidity (leaving halters on his horses in pasture 24/7). I've spent too much time trying to pick ticks. I've gotten rope-burn trying to lead his freaked out gelding. Which, by the way, I don't understand _why_ he's so freaked out. 

I'm feeling a part of my heart break for those equines that he owns, and now I have to ask Val if he can inform Nancy of those horse's situation. And ask for it to be kept completely anonymous. She can pull strings, and maybe she'll buy at least a couple of the horses. (Maybe the mule if I tell her he's an _amazing_ ride, just needs to be rode a little more consistently so he gets broke of his "I wanna trot" deal.)

So all this frustration and yada yada. Wish me luck on not needing to call the vet. Bad enough he threw a shoe that I have to wait to be cared for until this weekend when he gets moved. (Thank god I know that'll be done really soon, too - one less stresser.)

While my boyfriend and mom say I'm not a bad horse parent, right now I feel horrible. It took too long to find a place that works and makes me feel comforted, and now my horse is suffering for my mistake. 

_Head to wall, several times._

*P.S.: Folks of the HF, feel free to comment or message me about any of my posts, just please specify which post you're referring to. *​


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

_*New Home, Good Health }}

*_Yesterday, Scotch got to see the vet about his eye. The vet came to him. Wednesday the eye was a tiny bit swollen (not really obvious), and leaking nasty gunk. Thursday it had no gunk, but really obvious swelling. I flushed the corner of his eye out with a little bit of saline, made sure it didn't bug him any, then arrived Friday. His eye looked like it was fine. His eye was fine, but the vet medicated it just in case anyway. Now I have a tube of medication to put in his eyes just in case. 

I also met with the landowner on Friday. He was really nice, but he's got a crippling muscle disease, so everything has to be taken care of by Gee and I. I'm okay with that, the place is close. 

It's cheap, too. I'm super happy and excited, and I'm sure my poor horse will enjoy the new scenery and friends. Gee can't wait to meet him. ​


----------

